# Grandma's Coffee



## Snopple

One morning, a grandmother was surprised to find that her 7-year-old grandson had made her coffee! 

Smiling, she choked down the worst cup of her life. When she finished, she found three little green Army men at the bottom. Puzzled, she asked, "Honey, what are these Army men doing in my coffee?"

Her grandson answered, "Like it says on TV, Grandma. 'The best part of waking up is soldiers in your cup'"


----------



## billsharpe

I usually like puns, but "soldiers" for "Folgers" is quite a stretch...


----------



## Nick

Hey, he's just a little kid! Whadya expect?

Soldiers...Folgers...I totally get it.

Besides, I thought it was funny.


----------



## Nurseryman

It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## audiomaster

Nurseryman said:


> It gave me a chuckle.


Score one for the Folgers marketing dept! They got you.


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> Hey, he's just a little kid! Whadya expect?
> 
> Soldiers...Folgers...I totally get it.
> 
> Besides, I thought it was funny.


+1.

I've done worse: Even though I knew they weren't the lyrics, I always sang to myself, "There is a bathroom on the right".... bet you know the song....:lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Sort of off topic, but speaking of "grandma's coffee".... my grandfather, when he was still alive, loved a good practical joke. So, one weekend he had a new couple from their church over for coffee. He made a pot of coffee and served that up to himself and my grandmother, as well as the women who was visiting. To the man, the took a can of olives and poured the juice into a cup and heated it up.

The man, not wanting to be rude tried to force down several sips of the olive juice before my grandparents burst into hysterical laughter. They were friends for a long time after that, and now retelling this story it makes me want to ask my mom if grandpa ever tasted revenge for this prank.


----------



## JeffChap

My dad tells the story of doing something similar once. He cut up some rubber bands and slipped them into a coworker's bowl of ramen noodles.


----------



## billsharpe

It's nasty when someone does this to someone else.

I once poured vinegar on my order of pancakes in a Horn and Hardart's restaurant (dating myself, of course). It was a dark fluid in what looked like a syrup dispenser.

One taste was enough...


----------



## MysteryMan

I once played a April Fools joke on my parents. I put salt in their sugar bowl. The look on my father's face after his first swallow of morning coffee was worth the hell I caught.


----------



## Laxguy

About 8, I knew chocolate ice cream and marshmellow sauce at the buffet table was an unbeatable combo.... and then I learned sour cream looks about the same but tastes rather different.....!


----------



## rsblaski

Lunch thieves were always good "victims" for these types of pranks. Put a little scouring powder on a powdered sugar doughnut and stop worrying about your dessert disappearing.
Some people treated the office refrigerator as their own buffet, but leaving some "bait" with interesting modifications really cut down the thefts. (Nothing was used that would cause injury or illness, just a very unpleasant dining experience.)


----------



## kenglish

rsblaski said:


> Lunch thieves were always good "victims" for these types of pranks......
> Some people treated the office refrigerator as their own buffet, but leaving some "bait" with interesting modifications really cut down the thefts. (Nothing was used that would cause injury or illness, just a very unpleasant dining experience.)


Is your real name "Dan", and did you used to work at a TV station in Macon, GA? 
("Hey, Dan. Your grapefruit juice is gettin' old. It tastes kinda' salty."
"Hey, John. That bottle hasn't had grapefruit juice in it since last night.")


----------



## rsblaski

kenglish said:


> Is your real name "Dan", and did you used to work at a TV station in Macon, GA?
> ("Hey, Dan. Your grapefruit juice is gettin' old. It tastes kinda' salty."
> "Hey, John. That bottle hasn't had grapefruit juice in it since last night.")


Nope, Rick in NV, but originally from WI.
We never did anything that nasty.


----------



## Drucifer

I thought the joke was going to center around a grandma, in one of our senior moments, making coffee.


----------



## audiomaster

In my day, the soldiers would have been lead and painted with lead based paint! Grandma's dimentia might have gotten worse soon.
Ooops! Did I just date myself?


----------

